
Russian theory that NASA sabotaged the space station spreading like wildfire - valiant-comma
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/the-russians-are-really-pushing-a-nasa-astronaut-sabotaged-the-iss-theory/
======
moogly
I see Ars changed their "The Russians are really pushing..." headline. It was
a bit alarmist considering this story from physorg/AFP earlier today:
[https://phys.org/news/2018-09-russia-denies-astronauts-
drill...](https://phys.org/news/2018-09-russia-denies-astronauts-drilling-
hole.html)

'Deputy prime minister Yury Borisov rejected Kommersant's report, saying that
"it is absolutely unacceptable to cast a shadow either on our cosmonauts or on
American astronauts," RIA Novosti state news agency reported.'

Seems like it's largely Kommersant who are pushing this narrative whilst
Rogozin is backpedalling.

------
Jeremy1026
You'd have to be really brave to drill a hole in the thing that is keeping you
alive, and trust that you aren't going to make a catastrophic point of failure
when you do it.

